# Lochbild von SSDs bzw. 2,5" Platten



## Hektor123 (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir gerne 2 Halterungen bauen für SDDs bzw 2,5" Platten, weil ich davon ausgeh dass sie das gleiche Lochbild haben.
Ich habe im Netz was gefunden, das ist aber für eine 3,5" Platte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn mir einer die Abstände sagen könnte, wo die SSD von unten verschraubt wird, wäre prima (wie letzte Zeichnung). Habe leider noch keine, aber man kann ja mal vorsorgen 
Werde dann mal was zeichnen und hier auch reinstellen, wenn es jemand nachbauen möchte.


----------



## Hektor123 (20. Januar 2010)

So in etwa soll es mal aussehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2010)

Ich meine, die hätten die auch so positioniert, nur: warum wartest Du nicht einfach, bis Du die Platte hast? die 4-6 Löcher wären ja dann schnell gebohrt ^^ 

Oder schau doch einfach mal kurz IN Deinen PC, ob die Löcher im Festplattenkäfig auch diesen Abstand haben.

Und ist der schwarze Kasten auf em Bild dann das Laufwerk? Seitlich davon ist ja gar nix, wie hält die dann? Oder ist das ein Kasten, wo wiederum die HDD drin ist?

btw: so "schief" wär ich mir nicht sicher, ob das gut für die PLatte ist - sofern es ne PLatte und keine SSD ist. Und bei ner Platte muss man auch aufpassen, da is immer so ein Loch, das darf nicht zu serh abgedeckt sein.


----------



## Hektor123 (21. Januar 2010)

Das soll die SSD sein, ist nur kurz skizziert. Die Maße habe ich mittlerweile aus der Super Talent HP. Das ist noch genauer als selber messen.
Verschraubt wird die von unten, da sind ja auch Gewinde. Mittlerweile habe ich die Zeichnung fertig, wenns jemanden interessiert lad ich die noch hoch.
€: getan ;P


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2010)

Das auf dem ersten Bild ist btw. auch gar nicht der Bohrlochabstand, sondern der Abstand der Schrauben, die das Gehäuse verschliessen  - kann das sein? ^^ 

Die ca. 7,7cm auf Deiner letzten Zeichnung hingegen finde ich auch als Abstand zweier Löcher bei 2 Festplatten-Einbauschienen, die ich hier noch rumfliegen hab.


----------



## Hektor123 (21. Januar 2010)

http://supertalent.com/datasheets/6_155.pdf

Ne müsste passen so.


----------

